# Old pickles, are they safe?



## cajunmama (May 30, 2013)

Hello, all! I'm a first time poster, but I have been reading the fora for a while and have learned a lot. I am hoping to get a little help. I recently found some long lost pickles that are approximately four years old, maybe more (I didn't label, shame on me). The seals are still good, they were kept in a darkened, climate controlled area. No discoloration and once opened, no funky smell. I noticed that the top layer in the jar was not covered with liquid. My husband with a cast iron stomach gave a taste test of the lower, unexposed pickles in the jar and he says they taste fine. 

Opinions on the safety of eating these would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
cajunmama


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome!

I don't think that taste is always a great indicator of freshness. I wouldn't worry terribly about some pickles sticking out of the liquid. That's not unusual for my pickles. I google your question and found a lot of differing opinions. Looks like pickle manufacturers say they're good only two years (tiny dills only six months). 

Some say they'll outlive you because of the vinegar. I'm not sure I'd go that far but might use four year old pickles. I'm not sure what I'd do, especially with home canned pickles. Is it worth the risk? 

If your hubby is willing to be a guinea pig and eat them for several days in a row and doesn't get sick within a week, I'd eat them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's hard to screw up pickles, safety-wise. They might get a bit mushy over time, but still be edible. 

Hold the jar up and look at the underside of the lid. If the metal is pitted or starting to rust, that could effect the taste (metalic). I've had vinegar eat completely through the lid. Tattler lids are good for pickles.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Vinegar doesn'r really go "bad", and foods processed in vinegar I would think would be fine after 4 years as long as the lid did not deteriorate, and they were stored correctly. 

When I make a batch of relish, which is basically a ground up pickle recipe, it often takes 4 to 5 years to eat up the whole batch, and the last jar is as good as the first.

I have only ever thrown out pickles because they were mushy and no one would eat them, not because there was something unsafe about them.

This is from the Washington Post:
_Vinegar is usually listed as having an indefinite shelf life, but some manufacturers (Heinz included) will give it 42 months unopened, because its "mother," or natural carbohydrate produced by harmless vinegar bacteria, may cause a cloudy appearance in herbal or fruit vinegars; that's why distilled vinegar keeps longer than cider vinegar. The cloudiness does not affect the taste, they say._

I also thought this was interesting, from The Shelf Life of Vinegar http://www.eatbydate.com/other/condiments/how-long-does-vinegar-last/ 
*Why the Shelf Life of Vinegar is Indefinite*

Through numerous studies, the Vinegar Institute confirmed that vinegar&#8217;s shelf life is almost indefinite. Which means that _white vinegar does not go bad_! This is because it is acidic by nature, thus it is self-preserving and does not require refrigeration. White distilled vinegar will remain basically unchanged over an extended period of time. While in all other types, some changes may be observed such as a development of a haze, sediment, cloudiness or altered color. These are usually aesthetic only changes. Distilled white vinegar can still safely be used for all purposes. Flavored varieties, depending on what ingredients have been added to the bottle, you may want to replace after 5-10 years instead of consuming. While vinegar does extend the shelf life of other foods, they are never extended forever. [1]
*How to tell if vinegar is bad, rotten or spoiled?*

*Has your vinegar gone bad?* Old product may begin to have a dusty type settlement in the bottom of the jar or a cloudy appearance, it will not be harmful to consume but the flavor may be slightly compromised after 5-10 years because of the added ingredients. If your vinegar has gone bad, then search our vinegar substitute table to find the proper substitute for your purpose.
Practicing proper hygiene and food safety discipline will help prevent food borne illness. 
*How to store vinegar to extend its shelf life?*

The best way to store it is in its original air tight container in a cool dark place like the pantry, away from heat sources. A constant temperature is also best, away from the stove or dishwasher where it may become heated and then cooled back down.
Proper food storage is the key to extending the expiration date of all food and drink.
*How long is vinegar good for when prepared in a dish?*

*How long does vinegar last*? That depends. How long do eggs last? In general, it will be the longest lasting ingredient in any dish, soaking into the other ingredients. But, it can only last as long as the quickest expiring ingredient in the dish. To find out how long other ingredients are good for, please visit the Dairy, Drinks, Fruits, Grains, Proteins, Vegetables and Other sections of Eat By Date or search below!


----------

